# Hypnotiq bath SPLAT!



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Love Hypnotiq, she really loves running water! I got her splatting a bit in this video, usually shes more flat then this. Of course as soon as a turn off the camera she got really comfortable and started falling asleep with the warm water running over her.

Such a sweetheart!!


----------

